

Startup Noob Guide (for people asking you to be their CTO) - adrienj
https://gist.github.com/adrienjoly/bacd38b836be7b0ca4d0

======
adrienj
now with memes!
[https://gist.github.com/adrienjoly/bacd38b836be7b0ca4d0](https://gist.github.com/adrienjoly/bacd38b836be7b0ca4d0)

